# The 'A-Team' appears on the 20th Century Fox slate of future films



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117982696.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&nid=2562
Only two things have been confirmed for this project as of now.
John Singleton will direct the film version of the 1980s TV series.
Release date (as of now) is set for June 12,2009.
Casting is yet to be announced.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

(Tentatively) Woohoo! I've seen this movie move in and out of development hell more than once so I'm cautiously exited to see it farther along than ever before. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> (Tentatively) Woohoo! I've seen this movie move in and out of development hell more than once so I'm cautiously exited to see it farther along than ever before.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


:lol: I hear you Tom.I think this particular project has started and stopped more times than I can count on my hands and feet.Perhaps this time around,it will get finished.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SWEET!!!!

This is one that I have looked for a LONG time


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

As long as they get Mr T!! He is irreplacible!


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> As long as they get Mr T!! He is irreplacible!


It won't be tough to find someone better.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> As long as they get Mr T!! He is irreplacible!


I had read somewhere online recently that there were talks going on with Ice Cube for the role of B.A.,but nothing is confirmed yet.If I can recall where I read this at,I will post a link to it.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

steve615 said:


> I had read somewhere online recently that there were talks going on with Ice Cube for the role of B.A.,but nothing is confirmed yet.If I can recall where I read this at,I will post a link to it.


I read that, too, on EW.com I think. But the story I read isn't so much about talks are going on for him to be in it but more of him talking about how he wants to be in it. I think he'd be a really poor choice for B.A.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Other names I had seen mentioned online for the role of B.A. were Michael Clarke Duncan and Ving Rhames.The IMDB.com site has posted some (rumored) information on this project too.According to IMDB,Woody Harrelson is rumored to have the role of Hannibal as of now.I'm still looking around online to see if I can track down some of the other articles I have read about this.As it stands now,almost everything seems to be rumors and speculation,with the three exceptions being 20th Century Fox owning the rights to the film,John Singleton directing and the street date of June 12,2009.Of course,that info is subject to change too.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was wrong that I read about the movie on ew.com, it was an E! story I saw linked on Yahoo news. Here it is...
http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/200...fae133659f1;_ylt=AtEQLKuMUsJd9hLoVnWy5c0wFxkF
FTA: 
"Singleton did allow that he "really, really want" Woody Harrelson to play "Howling Mad" Murdoch, the sanity challenged pilot given life on the TV series by Dwight Schultz.

In the interview, conducted in January, Singleton sounded a lot like a man who's been a little bit hounded by fans demanding to know who's going to play Mr. T.

"Nobody is playing Mr. T-the character's name is B.A. Baracus," the filmmaker reminded.

And, no, before you bother Mr. Singleton again, B.A. Baracus hasn't been cast yet, either. Ice Cube, however, has thrown his Mohawk into the ring. "


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.filmwad.com/cannell-talks-a-team-film-993-p.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been awhile since this thread has been visited/updated.It appears that Bruce Willis' name is now popping up as an apparent possibility for the 'Hannibal' role in the film.

http://www.realmovienews.com/news/845


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

According to Entertainment Weekly,the film is still on schedule for the June 12,2009 release date to theaters.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20185308,00.html

If this little tidbit of info is true,all I can say is that 20th Century Fox has done some kind of job keeping this project "under wraps".


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From zap2it.com:
Sources are saying that the long-stalled film is on again at 20th Century FOX.
No details have emerged in regards to the film's plot at this time.
"G.I. Joe" writer Skip Woods is getting credit for the script.
Tentative release date has been set for 2010.

http://www.zap2it.com/movies/news/zap-ateamprojectmovesforward,0,842245.story


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I would SO watch this movie if/when it gets made. _Nick at Nite no Kamisama_, don't let this be like every other tv-show made movies as of late.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Joe Carnahan :up:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another take on the recently announced news,from variety.com.
The studio has set the following people in place for the revived project:
Joe Carnahan : Director
Stephen J. Cannell,Ridley Scott and Jules Daly: Producers
Tony Scott: Executive Producer
Carnahan will team with Brian Bloom to polish a script by Skip Woods.
According to Variety,production will begin by June '09,with a release date targeted for June 11,2010.

http://www.variety.com/VR1117999155.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Hollywood Reporter has "thrown a bone" out in regards to this project too.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i85756b4e0ca108bcb33cbc3984130aa1?imw=Y


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From mtv.com:
The latest in the rumor mill about this film has Chris Pine talking about possibly playing the role of Murdock.

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2009/04/13/exclusive-chris-pine-lobbying-for-a-team-role-but-not-as-who-youd-think/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
Liam Neeson is in negotiations with 20th Century Fox for the role of Col. John "Hannibal" Smith.
Bradley Cooper is in early talks to play Lt. Templeton "Faceman" Peck in the film.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118004693.html?categoryid=1238&cs=1&query=liam+neeson


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fox has been very quiet about any info in regards to the film for sometime now.

But,I found an interesting little tidbit of news on Variety's site a little while ago,at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118006937.html?categoryid=13&cs=1

The linked article above is about Liam Neeson negotiating to star in another movie,tentatively titled *Unknown White Male*.

But,there is an ever so brief mention in the same article,stating the following info:

*Neeson,who last starred in the sleeper hit "Taken",will take on the role after completing 20th Century Fox's "The A-Team",to be directed by Joe Carnahan and based on the TV series*.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It is time for another update on this film. 

Variety and The Hollywood Reporter recently confirmed that former UFC light heavyweight champion Quinton "Rampage" Jackson has nabbed the role of B.A. Baracus for this project.

Two other actors have been confirmed for the film.

Liam Neeson as John "Hannibal" Smith and Bradley Cooper as "Faceman".

Jessica Biel and Sharlto Copley are in final talks for roles in the film.

Filming is expected to begin this fall in Vancouver.

More info at the following links.

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2009/09/rampage-jackson-to-play-ba-baracus-in-the-ateam.html

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118008682.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&ref=mv

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/take5-09-14-09.html


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

According to what Zap2it has, Sharlto's in line for Murdock and Beil may be the team's pursuer, maybe Decker?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

What is being called the first production photo of the film has surfaced online,at the following link from screencrave.com.

http://screencrave.com/2009-10-01/first-a-team-cast-photo/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's a cool photo, but I'm naturally a little hesitant to get excited this early.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I expect to be excited when it finally gets closer. I've waited so long now. 

(That said, I think it's going, I think it's going, I think it's going...)


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so excited for this movie.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

More pics...
http://www.wwtdd.com/2009/10/first-look-at-the-new-a-team/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link. 



mridan said:


> More pics...
> http://www.wwtdd.com/2009/10/first-look-at-the-new-a-team/


----------

